# Hard time for my wife .



## aaronblaine1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Back in 2001,my wife's daughter passed away.She was 11. Every holiday she goes through a real bad depresion. She blames herself and it is really hard for her this year.Please pray for her.Thank you all for your words of encouragement to me on my post.


----------



## littlewolf (Nov 27, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 27, 2012)

May Jesus' life and comfort be with her, and you & family during this season.
Will pray


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 27, 2012)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## CAL90 (Nov 27, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 27, 2012)

She's in my prayers.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 27, 2012)

Prayers for a content and peaceful holiday season.

John I.


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Father, in the name of your Son, my Lord and Savior I humbly ask for your everlasting love, to touch the heart of this lady. Lift her spirits and relieve the burden that she carries. Be with her husband in her time of need, so that he can bring comfort in your name.  Amen.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 28, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 28, 2012)

My Prayers are being sent as well.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 28, 2012)

our prayers for her


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 28, 2012)

sniper22 said:


> Father, in the name of your Son, my Lord and Savior I humbly ask for your everlasting love, to touch the heart of this lady. Lift her spirits and relieve the burden that she carries. Be with her husband in her time of need, so that he can bring comfort in your name.  Amen.



Well said. Prayers sent


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 28, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Huntress (Dec 10, 2012)

Prayers for your wife to find the strength she needs to get through the holidays, it is trying and hard.


----------



## Slewfoot (Dec 11, 2012)

*Prayers Sent*

This time of year is really hard for folks who have lost loved ones.  

Losing a child is as tough as it gets.  These scars are permanent but will pray that your wife understands that she is not to blame and can move onward.

Praying for your wife and strength to make it through the season.


----------

